# Jaguar Cichlid



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently decided to set up a 60 gallon tank so I can keep myself a Jaguar Cichlid....I have had one before, which was a 7 inch male that I adopted......but he had to go back as my Jack Dempsey wouldn't leave him alone....

So I have recently purchased a 2 inch Juvenile Jag which I am not sure on the sex yet....will try and a post a pic soon....and it will be alone in the tank for a while

I just wanted some advice on the growth rate of this cichlid....if say I do a water change every week and a half or so....feed with plenty of high protein foods etc......I want to beef it up because its colours are fantastic.....As long as i keep up with the fundamental rules of keeping a healthy aquarium could they grow as fast as an Oscar, Jack Dempsey?

Thanks for any advice....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, they will grow fast if you give them optimal conditions.

1/3 water changes per week.
High protein varied diet.
No tank mates...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, they will grow fast if you give them optimal conditions.

1/3 water changes per week.
High protein varied diet.
No tank mates...


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree, they are very fast growers. I raised a fry, did what you are going to do, lots of beefy foods, water changes, ect and he grew really fast. They grow just a "little bit" slower then an oscar.

I can't wait to see the pics. :drooling:


----------



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

jaguar n dempsey both are awesome fishes...


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeppers!!! :thumb:


----------



## arai82 (Mar 20, 2010)

does anybody kno where i can find a jaguar cichlid? i kno petsmart doesnt sell it.. what other place should i try out?


----------



## davdev (Feb 10, 2010)

arai82 said:


> does anybody kno where i can find a jaguar cichlid? i kno petsmart doesnt sell it.. what other place should i try out?


http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... pcatid=918


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Jags are hard to find in my area too. I think I only saw them once in my area. My tanks were unfortunately full stocked at the time. :x


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

I'm looking to get one from Jeff Rapps either tomorrow or early next week...hopefully it will take on the silver/silvery base colour with the black spots as I much prefer that "morph" to the more mottled look. Will try to provide the optimal conditions and see how it grows.


----------

